# Christmas Gifts



## SMDave (Dec 25, 2007)

A 16gb iPod Touch!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 25, 2007)

I got some spinnerbaits I had been wanting,some red 3/0 hooks,some slip sinkers,and a few crank baits I had looked at a while back ago.Some Tommy H. cologne,a new watch from BP,and I guess that's it. I had a great Christmas this year!!


----------



## pbw (Dec 25, 2007)

Clothes which I needed.

Rapala Original Giant Lure!

BPS baitcaster Prolite Finesse reel and Xps pro finess rod

Several lures and tackle box.


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 25, 2007)

I recieved a from the bank sonar fish finder. Can't wait to use it to find them winter fish.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 25, 2007)

hey guys I'm posting from my itouch! Its awesome!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 25, 2007)

Along with a stick bait kit from BPS and some fireline, I also got a rare and one of a kind (or so im told) master baiter hat that is pictured below


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 25, 2007)

I got this - just what I saked for, plus a $40 gift cert at Bass pro   

Shimano® Citica® Reel and Extreme™ XPS® Rod Combos

Reel features: 
Aluminum frame
Lo-Mass™ Drilled Spool
Super Free™ system
High Efficiency Gearing™
Variable Brake System®
Super Stopper® with Assist Stopper backup
Dartainium® drag

Rod features: 
60 million modulus Powerwall graphite blank
3K Carbon Cloth wrap
Full Contact reel seat with soft touch finish
Fuji® Hardloy® Concept guides


----------



## Popeye (Dec 25, 2007)

Diawa Accudepth Plus ADP57LC reel
Diawa Heartland-S 8’6” Downrigger rod
300yd spool of #30 moss green Power Pro (would have preferred Hi-Vis yellow)
Set of Craftsman spring clamps
2 18” bar clamps and 2 12” bar clamps (all Craftsman)
Craftsman mechanics stool (now I need a garage so I can use it)
Several needle-nosed pliers of various sizes (I’m always losing mine)
Lund low profile bug deflector for my Trailblazer
A couple of pairs of casual dress slacks
Still haven't got the item that was recurring in my wish list post. I have to work tonight so I'll have to get it tomorrow.


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 25, 2007)

Got a Dick's and Cabalas gift cards, and a modular helmet for my snowmobile stuff. Gonna order a Shimano Citica from Cabalas tomorrow!


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a shimano Curado 100b

I got a surefilre E1L flashlight

I got an aerogarden. Cant wait to grow some herbs! LOL!

A fish pc mouse from Basspro

Some clothes

and I got a rotisserie set for my baby (weber grill LOL) 
https://www.ezqueinc.com/shoppingcartgenesis.htm

Santa was good to me this year.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 25, 2007)

Lets see.....

Cabelas 50lb Digital Scale
Filet Knife
Filet Gloves
2 Dry boxes for my boat
3/8oz Canadian Spoon in Dark Blue
Detailing kit to clean my truck
Clothes
Hickory Farms Sausage/Cheese Gift Set

Hows that?


----------



## redbug (Dec 26, 2007)

I got to work tonight !!! $75 an hour to sit in my truck and watch movies.
as far as gifts I got a new set on cordless phones for the house and a sirius radio for my truck. a few new shirts 


Wayne
I hope to get some new fishing stuff in the morning for my b-day


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, my wife surprised me with the 80gb Zune player!  . Spent some time yesterday loading pics and songs on it. So far I have about 77 songs loaded on it. Gonna be perfect for a couple of long (12+ hr) bus rides coming up.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 26, 2007)

Of course my first response was the selfish and materialistic one. Perhaps the greatest gift I (as well as the rest of my family) received was being able to celebrate the holidays one more time with my mother who is 80 years old this year. You never know when someone will be taken from you (something our combined families have experienced quite a bit these past couple of years) and you never get that “one more day” with them.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 26, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Well, my wife surprised me with the 80gb Zune player!  . Spent some time yesterday loading pics and songs on it. So far I have about 77 songs loaded on it. Gonna be perfect for a couple of long (12+ hr) bus rides coming up.


holy $&@". I can't even imagine filling up my 16 gb itouch. I already have all my 1047 songs, it can hold 3000! Plus some video and pictures. Does the zune have Internet?


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Of course my first response was the selfish and materialistic one. Perhaps the greatest gift I (as well as the rest of my family) received was being able to celebrate the holidays one more time with my mother who is 80 years old this year. You never know when someone will be taken from you (something our combined families have experienced quite a bit these past couple of years) and you never get that “one more day” with them.




Totally agree!


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 26, 2007)

redbug said:


> I got to work tonight !!! $75 an hour to sit in my truck and watch movies.
> as far as gifts I got a new set on cordless phones for the house and a sirius radio for my truck. a few new shirts
> 
> 
> ...




Happy Birthday!! I can't even imagine being so close to Christmas. Our daughters bday was yesterday...Christmas Day and I try to make it as non Christmas as I can. No Christmas paper no christmas cards LOL.. I have 2 relatives that still give her her bday gift on xmas eve in xmas paper.


----------



## pbw (Dec 26, 2007)

My Monster LURE! :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 26, 2007)

Be careful where you go casting that thing, you could put someone's eye out. :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 26, 2007)

pbw, your going to need that lure for that barrimundi


----------



## SMDave (Dec 26, 2007)

pbw said:


> My Monster LURE! :shock:


I've been eyeing that combo for a while. Let us know how it works


----------



## Nickk (Dec 27, 2007)

-some clothes(including some rainbow trout boxers!)
-Gerber multi-tool
-a Shaw Grigsby book


I tell my wife not to get me fishing stuff, that way she has no idea the ludicrous amount of money I spend on it!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2007)

Nickk said:


> I tell my wife not to get me fishing stuff, that way she has no idea the ludicrous amount of money I spend on it!



I have seen someone's signature on a different site that said "My only fear is that when I die, my wife sells my fishing gear for what I said I paid for it". Or something very similar to that.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 28, 2007)

I made out pretty well. Here are some things of interest:
-Pack of VMC replacement trebles
-Abu Garcia 7000i baitcaster...now I need a new cat rod for it.
-Craftsman 19.2 Volt cordless trimsaw
-Craftsman 19.2 Volt cordless jigsaw
-Gerber multitool
-Dogfish Head 120 minute IPA
-Cabelas and Dicks giftcards

My fam and friends hooked me up this year. Although my bank account took quite a hit buying for them. 

Damnpeoples, I gave my two brothers in law the 2 finesse kits I ordered from you. They loved them. One of them already inquired about getting more stuff!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 28, 2007)

Gotta love powertools for christmas! I have most of the 19.2V tools and I love them!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 28, 2007)

ACarbone624 said:


> Gotta love powertools for christmas! I have most of the 19.2V tools and I love them!



Sweet, I have had the drill for a couple of years. I have been very happy with it. Those tools are priced great too. They make a full sized circular saw now in that line. I got the 5.5" blade model. It should be sufficient for what I need it for...at least for now. :lol:


----------

